# This pain in my side..



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ive had an intermittent pain in my side for about 3 months now. Its right above my right hip bone. Its more of a 'sore' feeling than a stabbing type pain. And when i say 'pain' its nearer 'discomort' level - not agony...doesnt cripple me sort of thing. When its 'there', i cant prod it to make it worse, neither can i prod about to bring it on if its not hurting. Its totaly random in its manifestation, with no patern to it whatsoever.

Anyway, about a month ago i thought its not getting any better, so i went to the docs. Asked me all the usual q's....blood where it shouldnt be....alcohol consumption, visits to the loo ok and normal etc etc. Did blood and urine tests, which were clear and normal. Subsequently had an ultrasound all over the abdomen/groin, operative says clear as a bell, nowt to see. Pain still comes and goes though! Im due back for my 'offical' ultrasound results from the doc. come monday, but assuming hes not going to tell me any different to the person doing the scan, where does it go from here?

What is the 'next test' - anyone know? Anyone got any ideas what my problem may be? If the doc were to say.....theres nowt we can do, youre stuck with the pain forever, and it wont get any worse', i could live with that scenario. But i dont want something to be missed, and get worse later - to be told if only we'd spotted it at the time!
Would any of these tests have shown up something like a hernia, or bowel 'damage' etc?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mick

Its not the pressure from your wallet in your back pocket is it?

Sorry that's not funny is it 

I would think an MRI (Magnetic resonance imaging ) scan will be next up.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could it be trapped wind ? That can give you an awful pain, is unpredictable and, if your bowels are sluggish- especially if you are on certain medicaments- can be felt almost anywhere. It tends to happen more often as you get older too. Sometimes the bowel itself slips out of position making trapping more likely.

Try sucking a couple of trapped wind tablets -Windeze or similar- and see if that helps. A fizzly drink ( soft, not alcoholic) can often shift things as can gently massage of the affected part in the "out" direction ! Avoid wind-causing foods for a while and see if that helps.

(Sorry to get personal !)

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Does it happen after you have been for a walk or did some walking exercise like going up a flight of stairs?

Peter


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Trapped or aggrevated nerve and the pain is probably a way from where the prob is. If you are fat loose weight a bit. Alter position if you sit for long periods in same chair. Cut out the hop, skip and jump.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

grizzly, while im not a medic, im fairly sure its not traped wind.

Peter, theres no patern to it. I could run a marathon (if i was barmy enough to try) and it may not appear. Or, i could be sat messing about on here, and it may flare up OR visa versa! I not overweight, in fact im quite fit with the job i do - which may lead to the final answer? Im thinking maybe torn muscle, or the trapped nerve route? But would either of these 'fix' themselves, or certainly change in intensity one way or the other over three months?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spykal/Mike:

_Its not the pressure from your wallet in your back pocket is it? _

Little do you know, but there is a recognised medical symptom of wallets in trouser (front) pockets trapping a nerve when sitting down - causes pins and needles or numbness!


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

This pain in my side......its the wife :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So, what's the pain in my Aaaaaarrrse?


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

pippin said:


> So, what's the pain in my Aaaaaarrrse?


Oh yeah thats the one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

